# Habistat at Kempton.



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

I have heard some rumours that there are some exciting new Habistat products being launched on the show sponsor EuroRep's stands..
Apparently top secret.
Any ideas?.....


----------



## tigerpaws (Feb 21, 2009)

peterf said:


> Apparently top secret..


Your guess is as good as anyone elses 


Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

A habist digital stat perhaps?


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

More cheap crap that barely squeaks through quality standards?


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

my_shed said:


> More cheap crap that barely squeaks through quality standards?


Interesting and clearly libelous comment Dave directed at an English Company who's quality and reputation for reliability and customer service is second to none.
As a company that is the oldest established reptile product manufacturer in the UK and one who's primary interests are safety amidst all the many poor quality (and often illegal) Chinese heat mats I am sure they will be keen to hear you justify your comments before action is considered against you.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Peter, completely different subject altogether....

Am I right in saying that you work for or run Euro Rep/Habistat?

I was talking to a fellow breeder about it last week and he seem to think you are affiliated with the company in quite an integral role.


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Sam,
Yes I am the Managing Director and am astonished at some of the posts that people choose to put on forums.
Whoever my_shed is can make a damning and totally unqualified statement like that on a public forum that can be damaging to a company that is so safety and quality conscious.
I would urge moderators to leave this thread open for Dave to justify this statement.


----------



## catch and release (Jun 1, 2011)

peterf said:


> I have heard some rumours that there are some exciting new Habistat products being launched on the show sponsor EuroRep's stands..
> Apparently top secret.
> Any ideas?.....


You want to speak to a helpful guy at Euro Rep (Peter I think his name is) most of the time he knows what he is talking about:whistling2:.


catch and release


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Come on peter give us a clue?

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

peterf said:


> Hi Sam,
> Yes I am the Managing Director and am astonished at some of the posts that people choose to put on forums.
> Whoever my_shed is can make a damning and totally unqualified statement like that on a public forum that can be damaging to a company that is so safety and quality conscious.
> I would urge moderators to leave this thread open for Dave to justify this statement.


Completely agree, without justification comments like that are unacceptable.


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

madaboutreptiles said:


> Come on peter give us a clue?
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


OK. The clue is that there is more than one new product.
How about guesses on this thread and all correct predictions for new products will be put into a hat and one will be sent one free of charge!
One product per post please!


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

peterf said:


> OK. The clue is that there is more than one new product.
> How about guesses on this thread and all correct predictions for new products will be put into a hat and will be sent one free of charge!
> One product per post please!


OK my first guess....

A Habistat digital thermostat :whistling2:


----------



## Christianuk (Jun 11, 2012)

I have an incubator at home which has hatched me out some great herps this year using a Habistat pulse stat that is at least 15 years old. Great quality products. When I got into this hobby, people used to heat their cages with a lightbulb in an upturned clay flower pot. People dont know how lucky they are to have the range of quality products that are available today.


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Christianuk said:


> When I got into this hobby, people used to heat their cages with a lightbulb in an upturned clay flower pot. People dont know how lucky they are to have the range of quality products that are available today.


I agree and younger herpers fortunately have no memories of being unable to feed their pet lizards in the winter and guessing at heating control! 
I worked in a pet shop when I was 14 that sold reptiles. I watched every Survival reptile programme on TV, was a member of the XYZ club at London Zoo. I went there on Fridays in School holidays just to see the reptiles being fed. I now produce the food that they feed them with!
There were no products available and from this love and desire we started Euro Rep and Habistat 25 Years ago.
We are still reptile keepers here and I have been for 46 Years!


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

I only used habitat thermostats, they are fantastic.

And speaking as a retailer, i probably return 1 in 1000 habitats? Other brands i was returning as many as 1 in 2/3.

Saying habitats are poor quality is non sensical moronic nonsense.


----------



## kawasakigirl06 (Jul 20, 2010)

I love habistat thermostats.I havent had mine long,but its miles better then the other one i was using before.It used to drop the temperature down quite far before turning on again.The habistat keeps the temperatures much more constant. I love it :2thumb:


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

kawasakigirl06 said:


> I love habistat thermostats.I havent had mine long,but its miles better then the other one i was using before.It used to drop the temperature down quite far before turning on again.The habistat keeps the temperatures much more constant. I love it :2thumb:


Love the name! My other passion- restoring 70's Kawasakis! - seriously I have nearly 30!!


----------



## catch and release (Jun 1, 2011)

peterf said:


> Hi Sam,
> Yes I am the Managing Director and am astonished at some of the posts that people choose to put on forums.
> Whoever my_shed is can make a damning and totally unqualified statement like that on a public forum that can be damaging to a company that is so safety and quality conscious.
> I would urge moderators to leave this thread open for Dave to justify this statement.


Lets hope so Peter, its people like this on the forum that cause all manner of problems and need to think before they type, he is either a Drama Lama or worse someone who just likes to cause trouble for the sake of it. If anyone chastises Habistat or its products there is no company in existence safe for them to deal with.

catch and release


----------



## UnBOAlievable_Morphs (Feb 9, 2011)

twin pulse stat ?


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

I only use Habistat equipment and I know the thermostats have a five year guarantee, however so far none of mine have actually needed replacing and many are well over 5 years old. In fact I'm not sure what I'd do without them. I'm very curious to see what the new products are at Kempton.:2thumb:


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Second guess....

New stackable glass vivarium's?


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

As my_shed has been on here this afternoon and has chosen to remain quiet I can only assume he has nothing to say.
I will await his reply before I choose what action to take.


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Guess 3......

A decent line of sexing probes (not easy to get over here)


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Whatever the new products are i am sure we will be stocking them as Habistat are the best on the market by far.
Agree with other post never hardly ever have to return an Habistat.
And yes we do sell a few.


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

How about a habistat with an adjjustable lenth temp probe wire? (they always seem too long or too short)


----------



## Robk (Feb 3, 2008)

All i use is Habistat pulse and dimmer stats.Did use mat stats but the casing was going a bit brown on the top so changed them over to pulse stats.Can't wait to see what new things Peter has come up i guess i better start saving some money.

Rob


----------



## MCEE (Aug 8, 2011)

Guess No. 1

Twin Dimming Stat. If not why not?


----------



## MCEE (Aug 8, 2011)

Guess No. 2

An incubator


----------



## MCEE (Aug 8, 2011)

Guess No. 3

Some super-duper ultra nutritious, tasy, irrisistable food substance that even carnivors will not refuse. Ideal for those days when live food supplies are a little thin on the ground.


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

A revolutionary new heating system


----------



## G7COG (Aug 6, 2010)

I will have a guess here then at:

Habistat/Eurorep branded tubs that have built in heating and stat probe socket/placement so all you have to do is connect them to a stat and set your temp.


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Apologies for the delay, yes i've been on but it's been to respond to pm's. I'm happy everyone has had such good results with habistats products, however personally i'venot had such a good time. Having looked inside two of mine that have gone wrong i've found poor quality soldering and also the plastic casing has a tendency to discolour and become brittle. I agree with one of the earlier users that it is nice to have all this equipment available, like him/her i began with a glass tank and a lightbulb and adjusted the temperature with greater and lesser amounts of ventilation, and have enjoyed the improvements throughout the hobby, however personally i don't feel habistat gives the level of quality i desire. If my comments are felt to be detrimental to habistat then i'm sure a charge of libel can be brought although i'm unsure how seriously opinions placed on an open forum would be taken. Should you wish though I will send yoh my details..

Dave


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

Thermostat with inbuilt digital thermometer?


----------



## Unix (Jun 23, 2010)

peterf said:


> Love the name! My other passion- restoring 70's Kawasakis! - seriously I have nearly 30!!


Who has nearly 30 Kawasakis? Peterf?


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

I think more-all Z1's, and 500 and 750 triples. I'm a real petrol head. Not to mention the 6 fs1e's ( be interesting to know how many people know what they are, the 1929 wallace and grommet royal Enfield, 1923 excelsior and numerous others and cars!
I am a bike and car hoarder!!


----------



## Unix (Jun 23, 2010)

peterf said:


> I think more-all Z1's, and 500 and 750 triples. I'm a real petrol head. Not to mention the 6 fs1e's ( be interesting to know how many people know what they are, the 1929 wallace and grommet royal Enfield, 1923 excelsior and numerous others and cars!
> I am a bike and car hoarder!!


Z1 is a 900cc?
750 triple? Is that the 'kettle' I think they called it = the two-stroke? Love to feel the power band on that bike.
As or the Fizzie lol. Had one of those. Raised the barrel and skimmed the head and had an Allspeed exhaust too. Odd though that the gearbox was different arrangement than the other jap bikes.

When i grew up I had an XJ750 a few hours after passing my test. Had an RD350LC too, FJ1200 (loved that bike - one of the best) and a V-Max.

Miss those days...


----------



## beefy (Aug 16, 2007)

My guess is a programable thermostat that will give you specific day and night drops for different species


----------



## olibad (Dec 31, 2008)

What was the new product launched then?


----------



## Franklyn Scales (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Can anyone answer a question? When I was at the Kempton show I noticed some black vivs on the Habistat stand but I can't find any information about them. I didn't have time to ask for more details at the time but I was given a little flyer, although I can't find the Habistat website.
Are Habistat making vivs? or was this part of another display and I've got it wrapped around my neck?
Just as a footnote I've used Habistat products for years and they've always provided trouble free service, and they're British. If ever there was a time when we should be supporting British industry this is that time, I feel proud that a major player within my hobby is right here in this country. :no1:


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi All,
There were several new products out and the Vivs were one of them.
I'll endeavour to provide some more information as soon as I catch up after the show and will have details soon.
Thanks for all who came over and said hello at what was a great show!


----------



## waynestine (Sep 26, 2010)

so any pics and info on these new products?


----------



## dizallbee (Apr 18, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## PhillyDee (May 17, 2010)

I saw the new vivs they were displaying and they looked excellent. They have the option of in built enviromental controls, as well as being stackable. Impressive.


----------



## Jubblies (Dec 15, 2010)

I know this thread is a couple of months old but I bought 2 of these new vivs yesterday at Doncaster and I have to say they are lovely! Peter was so helpful and they are being delivered today! We will be buying more to stack as they look amazing!. Will put pics up when they are all built.


----------



## jimmythetramp (Jul 6, 2009)

Jubblies said:


> I know this thread is a couple of months old but I bought 2 of these new vivs yesterday at Doncaster and I have to say they are lovely! Peter was so helpful and they are being delivered today! We will be buying more to stack as they look amazing!. Will put pics up when they are all built.


Would you be able to let me know what special features these vivariums are boasting and how you find the assemblely and quality. I hoped they would of been at septembers donny but didn't see any. I eagerly await pictures 😃


----------



## Jubblies (Dec 15, 2010)

I will. They were delivered this Afternoon so as soon as Hubby starts putting them up I will put some pics up and give feedback

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## olibad (Dec 31, 2008)

How much did you pay if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Jubblies (Dec 15, 2010)

They were on offer just for yesterday. I paid £70 for each viv. I bought 2 60x45x30. I'm not sure what the normal price would be but we are hoping to get some more in the new year as they do large vivs that would be great for my cresties and gargs. Xmas has come early for Hubby!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jubblies (Dec 15, 2010)

So hubby has now finished putting together the new vivs. He is more than over the moon with them! They look amazing and the help from Peter has been brilliant! He found them very easy to put together and took him no time at all once he got going!. They are already waterproofed so no sealing is required! I will be changing my crestie and garg vivs over to these when they become available. Thank you again Peter for everything! Apologies for the not so good pics.

So here is the bottom of the 1st viv










viv finished



















Then comes the seperator to stack the vivs



















Completed viv stack


----------



## jimmythetramp (Jul 6, 2009)

Thank you so much for posting the pictures, they look really amazing, out of curiosity how are you going to be heating them? is their any holes like in the roof to run wires into them? please post more pics once you have them fully set up with their occupants in.

:no1:


----------



## Jubblies (Dec 15, 2010)

jimmythetramp said:


> Thank you so much for posting the pictures, they look really amazing, out of curiosity how are you going to be heating them? is their any holes like in the roof to run wires into them? please post more pics once you have them fully set up with their occupants in.
> 
> :no1:


 
We will be using heat mats. There are holes in the top to feed the cable out. When they are fully set up I will put up some more pics :2thumb:


----------



## Jubblies (Dec 15, 2010)

Okay so vivs pretty much set for the Leo's. They look really nice. Need ringer some lights for the top viv.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

I have a mate with a trade account at euro-rep, and I've picked up stuff for him a couple of times.

The ONLY complaint I have against that place is that they are not a retail unit and all I get are tantalising glimpses of the reptile areas I'm not allowed to visit ...!!! 

I've thought of making a dash for it and I might get a quick look around before I get thrown out .....

:lol2:

other than that their quality and customer service are superb.


----------

